# Coffin lid ideas



## Funboy (Oct 15, 2007)

I want to add an effect to my coffin lid like banging or something popping out. What would you suggest?


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

A kitten should work. Don't see why not. If you carefully place it into the coffin. I might suggest wearing gloves.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

octoberist said:


> A kitten should work. Don't see why not. If you carefully place it into the coffin. I might suggest wearing gloves.


LOL.

You could have an actor sit it in, and when people walk by he could pop up!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

octoberist said:


> A kitten should work. Don't see why not. If you carefully place it into the coffin. I might suggest wearing gloves.


kitten? no I would go with a raccoon or a possum. The banging would be better as they try to escape, and when it pops out it would provide a much better scare. keep it on a leash, and everytime it escapes just pullit back in.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Though, all of those are great ideas (I like the possum), you could use a small moter, with a cam and a rod to push the top up and drop it back down quickly.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I read somewhere online to use a bumble ball, I am not able to build a motor type prop, so that is what I am using in my coffin this year. It is working well, it makes a nice banging sound and moves the coffin just enough not to knock it over (it is leaning up against a tree).


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

not exactly sure how your coffin is constructed or how heavy it is but here's a really easy banging effect that you might be able to modify to use
http://www.markbsplace.net/creepzone/semitb.htm


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Scary Godmother said:


> I read somewhere online to use a bumble ball, I am not able to build a motor type prop, so that is what I am using in my coffin this year. It is working well, it makes a nice banging sound and moves the coffin just enough not to knock it over (it is leaning up against a tree).


I like this and I think I might have one that we bought for our daughter when she was 1 or 2 - will check with the wifey. Thinking of lots of evil ways I could have fun with that muhahaha.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope it works for you! I actually had two of them that I just sold at a yard sale a couple of months ago. I was kicking myself for that one, I had to go out and buy a new one!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Actually, I used something like the bumble ball last year in my coffin. 
It's a cat toy that rolls around and makes a lot of banging noise inside an enclosed coffin. Here's one that similar to it:
http://www.entirelypets.com/wildtail.html


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I purposely bought two bumble balls at a yardsale for use in the coffin that rides in my horse-drawn hearse. I got them both for fifty cents.


----------



## Funboy (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the simplicity of the drill idea. I picked up a old drill at the used tool store and I am in the process of hooking it up. The problem I am having is that drill is one speed and spin very fast, too fast for the effect I want. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

A drill is kind of loud, isn't it? Do you want the monster inside your coffin to make that sort of industrial whine?


----------



## globalstick (Oct 19, 2007)

Why don't you consider that make the coffin like a cushaw? If you really want to be prominent...:googly:


----------

